# American Hospital Dubai



## docsam (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi,

Looking for forum members to share their working experience working at American Hospital Dubai 

I am looking into relocating to the Middle East, and am awaiting reply from American Hospital Dubai. 
So while I am waiting and waiting and waiting for their reply/telephone interview appointment, I am trying to utilize my time do some own "homework/research" instead of just waiting..... (No, I am not impatient, lol).

Would also highly appreciate if anyone could outline their experience regarding the timeline of the whole hiring process.

Thanks a bunch,
Sam


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
My opinion - avoid!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## docsam (Jan 30, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> My opinion - avoid!
> Cheers
> Steve


Hmmmm, you are bursting my bubble lol.
So avoid 
1) UAE
2) American Hospital Dubai
3) both ?

Would also appreciate if you could elaborate on the reasons

I am a Physician working in the US, and want to relocate due to family reasons, in order to be closer to our aging parents.

I have come up with 5 posts in order to qualify for PM, however am awaiting "clearance". 

Thanks for your reply and looking forward to more... 

Sam


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

docsam said:


> Hmmmm, you are bursting my bubble lol. So avoid 1) UAE 2) American Hospital Dubai 3) both ? Would also appreciate if you could elaborate on the reasons I am a Physician working in the US, and want to relocate due to family reasons, in order to be closer to our aging parents. I have come up with 5 posts in order to qualify for PM, however am awaiting "clearance". Thanks for your reply and looking forward to more...  Sam


Years ago, when we had very few hospitals here, this was THE hospital to go to. They could charge the highest fees because they were considered to be the best. Nowadays, they no longer hold that reputation.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Years ago, when we had very few hospitals here, this was THE hospital to go to. They could charge the highest fees because they were considered to be the best. Nowadays, they no longer hold that reputation.


I am a physician working in Dubai, not for that long though. I am curious to know which private hospitals Dubai residents find best ?

To the OP, I would just advise on something since I am a specialist working in GCC for 5 years now. Moving from the states to Dubai means you are risking your career (not financial wise) but technical wise. Medical practice here is mediocre.

Also ironically, the American Hospital is anything but (American).


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

docsam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for forum members to share their working experience working at American Hospital Dubai
> 
> ...




As a customer: Overpriced, but very good - still the one of the few hospitals I would too in Dubai. Way better then the others. I think it would definitely be a good place to work, with overall a very high reputation under the high end market compared to the rest. Its a petty that many insurance companies have started excluded them (Not Bupa) because they are grossly overcharging. I can am sure that working there is good for the CV...


----------

